# CD is really a good man...



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Every now and then the path of a man, crosses the path of another man...nothing special so far...

Some you forget, some you chose to ignore, and some...you somehow know they are a friend of friends...

I have the pleasure of saying that about Brian, (that's CD for you). We entretain long phone conversations, regularly and its a pleasure to talk with him..he has even called me in Portugal to check if I was OK!!!! Paying the phone bill!!

He is a man of good, uninterested, that only wants top help and please others...a very good man indeed.

We joke many times, but its in the actions you see who is who...the man is simple and pure.

Today, he made a joke about me...I pretended I was mad, the idea was to play a prank on him, because I knew he would PM me appologizing...I was going to post those pm's to play the prank on him

In the process of pretending I was mad, Brian deleted the thread, as to not hurt my feelings...a pure friendship gesture.

I have an enormous pleasure being your friend, and you are most certainly an asset to the World and this site,

Thanks Brian...

Alex


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

That was way too nice. I am absolutely out of words. Very, very nice of you to say that. It made my day.

I only joke with people I like... and I only call people I like. You can make some good friendships on this site. 

Take care... you really put me at a loss for words...

I am running now... gotta get the kids to bed.

See ya,

- Brian


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. One day it will be a pleasure to meet and sail with CD(you too G.). I hear the food and drinks are awesome.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I talked to him on the phone, and all he did was try to sell me some pot.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD is a really nice guy*, excepting his addiction to barbeque grills and Catalinas.

_BTW, CD tell your mother that the check for being nice to you came in and cleared... _


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I think the only pot CD sells is the one with flowers he has in his front porsche


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I thought it was a Ferrari


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> I thought it was a Ferrari


Charlie, good ol buddy...you must have been in the mountain again and the lack of oxygen is taking its toll

What Ferrari?? What are you talking about?


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL.

I love it... 

Alex, I think you meant to say "Porch" which is the thing you sit on in front of your house, rather than.."porsche", which is what you drive......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And it's an old joke where a homeless man is looking for some work. A guy offers him $20 to paint his porch. A couple of hours later the bum knocks on the door to say he's done, but it's not a porch, it's a Ferrari.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I was having some difficulty even envisioning CD in a porsche, let alone having a pot of flowers on the dash.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh

Sorry, I thought it was written the same way..sorry about my mistake...but that was funny though....

CD with a Porsche...the car..with grills and all..I bet he wouldn't drive it...


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

He could park it next to his new boat....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> I was having some difficulty even envisioning CD in a porsche, let alone having a pot of flowers on the dash.


I pictured more of a plastic Jesus. Either that or a bobble head hula girl.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I can just picture CD's Porsche now . . .


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You guys are hillarious!!!

Interesting that the 911 Carerra is my dream car.

Funny story, I bought one of those new Rx-8 within weeks of them hitting the US market. It was sweet. I always wanted a sports car. I only had Chase then (my son).

I was out waxing it the next day, and he was upset with me for not spending time with him instead. I guess he was maybe 3.

So I went inside for a moment and came back out and he was smacking the car with the edger part of my weedeater (you know those weedeaters that have attachments)!! Scratched it up, chipped the paint, etc.

I was sooooooo mad at him at first, then said to heck with it and realized a sports car was not for me. I went that day and traded it in on a minivan. He was happy and I was whooped!!

Such is the life of a dad, I guess. 2 week old sports car for a minivan!!! HAHA! Ohhh, I have probably lost what little respect I had on this site now (if there ever was any... smile). True story though. Christie still laughs about it.

- CD

Here was the car... exactly. Even had the voice navigation...


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

CD, if that story does not illustrate exactly what Giu was saying in the original post I cannot imagine what possibly could.

In this day and age is is increasingly uncommon to find anyone, even a parent  
that can put others needs ahead of his/her own.

You are a good guy.

Fred


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you guys were as serious as I usually am, I would not log on to this site on my lunch break. You're hilarious!! I have to go to the Annapolis boat show next year so I can meet some of you. Any of you know the dates for that show in '08???? I went to St Pete Strictly Sail, just so I could see the Island Packet center cockpit 485 and 465. They won't fit through the doors at Chicago. I thought both were beautiful, especially the 465 which has 7'2" headroom! (I am 6'5", but cannot afford an Island Packet.) Other than those two boats, I was disappointed in the show. The next one I will go to is Chicago Strictly Sail February 1&2. I have been there 9 of the last ten years. Who else will be there?
---Don


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, we're all pretty funny ........... Lookin' that is!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Speak for yourself Ajari . . .


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

RAGTIMEDON said:


> If you guys were as serious as I usually am, I would not log on to this site on my lunch break. You're hilarious!! I have to go to the Annapolis boat show next year so I can meet some of you. Any of you know the dates for that show in '08???? I went to St Pete Strictly Sail, just so I could see the Island Packet center cockpit 485 and 465. They won't fit through the doors at Chicago. I thought both were beautiful, especially the 465 which has 7'2" headroom! (I am 6'5", but cannot afford an Island Packet.) Other than those two boats, I was disappointed in the show. The next one I will go to is Chicago Strictly Sail February 1&2. I have been there 9 of the last ten years. Who else will be there?
> ---Don


And that is related to CD being a nice guy??? Holly Swordfish Batwoman....and I thought I was nuts....and myposts were off....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

That can't be CD's...it's only got one bbq grill on it.


TrueBlue said:


> I can just picture CD's Porsche now . . .


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Don
I think Giu is annoyed at the hijack, so I'll continue it... I had started a thread a while back about Strictly Sail Chicago for next year, there were a few interested already. Once it gets closer, I'm sure someone will resurrect it or start a new thread. 

Oh, yeah, btw, CD really is a nice guy ('least that's what this script in front of me says....)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uncle, uncle ok I'll say it. There's no need to twist my arm.

"CD is a nice guy"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD's mom says that you need to send her your address if you want to get paid for saying CD is a nice guy.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok ok, CD is a really nice guy. Now Giu told me if I said it that you would use your magic moderator powers and change my boat from a Catalina back to an O'Day. Pleeeeaaaase. And take some bbq grills off.   

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How did I nearly miss out on this Brokeback SailNet moment? Ok, ok....CD is a really nice guy, and underneath all the joking and pomposity, Portagee....so are you. C'mon, group hug....   

(This is the sort of thing that really drew me to SailNet in the first place--a bunch of genuine people with great senses of humor.)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Woman....don't push your luck...back in the kitchen right now!!!!!

Who said you could talk?? Huh???

Git.....


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey , while we are all doing a group hug and DJ is in the kitchen, can DJ make us some chocolate cookies?   

Dennis


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You hear the man???? NOW!!!!!!!!!!

COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PRONTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn woman...they're getting pretty peppy..huh??

I bet one day they'll want to vote too....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've got a feelin' you guys are really regret the turn this thread has taken. I mean "really" in terms like, "I knew she owned a gun, but who'd a thought she'd actually use it?" or "I can't look at a cookie straight ever again".

For the record, I was never here and Mrs Evans rocks!

A question for you two numbskulls. What's the difference between Hillary and DJ? They both believe in gun control, with Hillary being against gun ownership, and DJ being in favor of hitting what you're aiming at. You might want to vote for Hillary and hope DJ never finds you. Sleep light-she's out there.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey woman...I finished using the computer...you can use it now to find more recepies...but no chating....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

denby said:


> Hey , while we are all doing a group hug and DJ is in the kitchen, can DJ make us some chocolate cookies?
> 
> Dennis


Yes that would be nice.... maybe some oatmeal and raisin too!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm gonna have to ask your wife how well this really works... then the truth will come out...  She'll probably respond by posting photos of you in a pink apron... 


Giulietta said:


> You hear the man???? NOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PRONTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> I've got a feelin' you guys are really regret the turn this thread has taken. I mean "really" in terms like, "I knew she owned a gun, but who'd a thought she'd actually use it?" or "I can't look at a cookie straight ever again".
> 
> For the record, I was never here and Mrs Evans rocks!
> 
> A question for you two numbskulls. What's the difference between Hillary and DJ? They both believe in gun control, with Hillary being against gun ownership, and DJ being in favor of hitting what you're aiming at. You might want to vote for Hillary and hope DJ never finds you. Sleep light-she's out there.


I would vote for DJ, even if she doesn't make the cookies, never hillary.

Dennis


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It would be nice to have a real woman president, instead of one with a strap-on (and I don't mean a holster) 

Back to topic though, sorta, I've yet to meet anyone (in person) from here that wasn't a pleasure to meet. Hopefully, I'll get to meet more.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can it, Portagee...your secret is out and it is too late. Everybody knows now you are just a big softy. Nanny nanny, boo boo.

Sailaway, thank you for your support---you, I would bake some cookies for, the rest of you bitches can come clean my kitchen for me and hope Sway will share some crumbs! 


(You guys really made my morning by the way--cracked me up. Thanks  )

and I have no intention of running for office...but thanks anyway Beezer


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Can it, Portagee...your secret is out and it is too late. Everybody knows now you are just a big softy. Nanny nanny, boo boo.


Hey DJ...want some of this???   










      

Pure 100% Portugese sailing meat....can't find many of these in your grounds....
      Sorry Hog.....you're not my kind....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry, Alex, my dance card is full....my own Alex already fills the "tall, dark, and handsome" requirement for me... 
besides, if I recall correctly, Portuguese gives me indigestion


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ehehehehehehehehehe sure he does...ehehehehehehe sure he does......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And you tell me not to push my luck...pot calling the kettle black, eh Giu?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

DJEVANS said:


> Can it, Portagee...your secret is out and it is too late. Everybody knows now you are just a big softy. Nanny nanny, boo boo.
> 
> Sailaway, thank you for your support---you, I would bake some cookies for, the rest of you bitches can come clean my kitchen for me and hope Sway will share some crumbs!
> 
> ...


Glad to put a smile on your face.    

Now about the cookies, do you deliver?

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

denby said:


> Glad to put a smile on your face.
> 
> Now about the cookies, do you deliver?
> 
> Dennis


LOL...I did send my father-in-law in GA cookies last year...but he's a lot sweeter than y'all are  and I haven't done a whole lot of baking lately


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well DJ, at least you got sense enough not to run for office.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you, Beezer...I also only have one face, as opposed to the two that are required to be a politician...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yea, but they just drop their pants to show the other face.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Alex, hmmm I have a feeling DJ is not going to make cookies for us.   

Dennis


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What do you expect...she's a woman...changes mind every 10 minutes....


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I think she just doesn't like Portuguese. 

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> What do you expect...she's a woman...changes mind every 10 minutes....


Without having to consult a second, smaller brain in my pants even once!

    
and actually, on this, I haven't changed my mind. I wasn't ever going to bake you cookies.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

denby said:


> I think she just doesn't like Portuguese.
> 
> Dennis


Not true--I don't discriminate...I deny cookies to all chauvinist woman-bashing windbags equally. (VERY BIG GRIN)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJ....here some flowers....for you...I'm sorry...              do you like me now???


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well Giu, I think you can take the salami sausage out of your pants now. Even on that level you've failed to impress the woman. And Mrs Giu is probably starting to wonder why your underwear smells like an Italian deli. Your clue should have been when DJ specified tall with her dark and handsome. Just another defeat for the Portagee maritime industry, I guess.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Blow me.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> DJ....here some flowers....for you...I'm sorry...              do you like me now???


Why do I think there's a catch?
(I didn't ever dislike you, you goof)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

no one likes me.....I am here all by myself, alone in this humid basement, still selling my parnafenelia...(thanks SA for buying "Tonto" the inflatable Indian, its in the mail), and I have no friends..but you are my friend right???


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

DJEVANS said:


> Why do I think there's a catch?
> (I didn't ever dislike you, you goof)


Because there is.

Dennis


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Realizing that this thread is in general discussion I can only respond that it is nice to know that you are thinking of me in a personal way, Giu. I'd offer you a cookie, but then I have only the few, made by a special friend at great time and expense.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> no one likes me.....I am here all by myself, alone in this humid basement, still selling my parnafenelia...(thanks SA for buying "Tonto" the inflatable Indian, its in the mail), and I have no friends..but you are my friend right???


Of course, of course....you nutbucket.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I'd offer you a cookie, but then I have only the few, made by a special friend at great time and expense.


Goooood....grind the cookies and make an enema with them...want directions?? i made a few a while ago...you penisless rat


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailaway21 said:


> Well Giu, I think you can take the salami sausage out of your pants now. Even on that level you've failed to impress the woman. And Mrs Giu is probably starting to wonder why your underwear smells like an Italian deli. Your clue should have been when DJ specified tall with her dark and handsome. Just another defeat for the Portagee maritime industry, I guess.


Can't stop giggling....can't...breathe.....

BTW, my Alex is only 6'4"...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I guess that pretty much kills the idea of transferring this thread to "Provisioning". (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's soon going to be heading to Off Topic, if we don't start behaving ourselves...or its going to be full of little xxx's...


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

The language, Hey there mite be sailors reading this thread.  

Dennis


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJ...go breast feed the family..I am investigating a theft now...schuuuch.....

SA...go say something unimportant about politics or something that you normally read in crappy internet news pages will you???

I really am craking down a Police case ehehehehe


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Where do you think I learned how to say xxx?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> DJ...go breast feed the family..I am investigating a theft now...schuuuch.....
> 
> SA...go say something unimportant about politics or something that you normally read in crappy internet news pages will you???
> 
> I really am craking down a Police case ehehehehe


Watch it now, Poodlepumper, or I will go on another drunken photoshopping spree....consequences be damned....(evil cackle*) Don't shush an Irish girl. It won't work anyway.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

DJEVANS said:


> Where do you think I learned how to say xxx?


Do you say xxx a lot? move it to off topic.

Dennis


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You're Irish????

When did you move to the States???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> You're Irish????
> 
> When did you move to the States???


My Grandmother on my Dad's side did when she was 2.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Then you're not Irish...you're American....what the hell is wrong with you people??

Well I am Noreiwgan...from my father side family that came here in 1770, and landedin New Jersey and because it was too warm, walked North, allways drinking, until they got to frekkiing Minnesotta and stopped..
`Swen...this is as cold as back home...lets settle here...crazy nut jobs....


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Dj, your *Irish*, oh my wife is Irish, I should have bought that 36 foot boat instead.Irish and Portuguese don't mix well.

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Then you're not Irish...you're American....what the hell is wrong with you people??
> 
> Well I am Noreiwgan...from my father side family that came here in 1770, and landedin New Jersey and because it was too warm, walked North, allways drinking, until they got to frekkiing Minnesotta and stopped..
> `Swen...this is as cold as back home...lets settle here...crazy nut jobs....


Heritage, and pride in it, is an interesting thing. It is often passed down from one generation to the next just as a treasured heirloom would be. It holds families together when they have little else in common. Yes, I am an American. Damn proud to be. I am also Irish and proud of that too, likely as proud as you are to be Portuguese. I have studied the history, the struggles, the triumphs, the music, the poetry, the art, the beauty of that country as though it were my own. Just food for thought.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

denby,
There's only a limited amount of things that herring goes well with. (g)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

"thought" and "Portugese" in the same paragraph? What a truly unusual occurence. Has this been observed before? Outside of a rehab clinic?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> denby,
> There's only a limited amount of things that herring goes well with. (g)


Yea Yea I Know, Tell the other Portuguese that. 

Dennis


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Didn't this thread start out about CD being a good guy? 

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

denby said:


> Didn't this thread start out about CD being a good guy?
> 
> Dennis


When have we EVER stayed on topic?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

DJEVANS said:


> When have we EVER stayed on topic?


Good point.

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think we all have some form of A.D.D.
Really I do....now what were we talking about?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

A.D.D. or senility.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm too young to be senile...must be the

so, how's everything?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Besides, nobody believes CD is a good guy anyway. Giu just gets sloppy drunk in the middle of the night and CD is the only one who will answer the phone and he only does it because he's rotating his solar stix for the sunrise.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Speaking about sloppy drunk, I'm going to have a little brandy and go to bed. Trying to shake this cold. Good night all.

Dennis


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel certain threads with especially good content should be revived upon occasion. This is one of those threads. It has information that will stand the test of time and should never be forgotten (especially by balding portugese). 

My only question is whether I should make it a sticky??

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I take all that back...

you're a NO GOOD IDENTITY THIEF


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I must have missed this thread.
Who is responsible for reviving it?
Oh yes, the one whom it is about.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I must have missed this thread.
> Who is responsible for reviving it?
> Oh yes, the one whom it is about.


Quite a good reason to make it a sticky - so that no one will miss it. I honestly feel that T34 and Cam need to read this again too. They forget.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think it needs to be thoroughly edited and certain parts deleted. Where is the moderator when you need him.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I must have missed this thread.
> Who is responsible for reviving it?


The delusional one.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Who is CruisingDad?     

And where is Cam with his red button when you need him?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh brother....I have just decided not to meet any of you..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stillraining said:


> Oh brother....I have just decided not to meet any of you..


Speaking of...BF was suppossed to meet me today, guess he decided to go to the Village People concert instead, i think they have a fireman in the group...or at least they do now


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Oh brother....I have just decided not to meet any of you..


Truely a wise man.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey guys thank you that the sail net is ending cause my husband don't have no time to put his under wear on but he have plenty off time replying on the post........happy sailing guys.........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uspirate said:


> hey guys thank you that the sail net is ending cause my husband don't have no time to put his under wear on but he have plenty off time replying on the post........happy sailing guys.........


Hey Cam, can you ban Nimfy? she's posting under my name again.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you posting naked again BJ?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> Are you posting naked again BJ?


I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Nimfy...have you taught BJ how to sing soprano yet? You know we love HIS avatar but I think you should have one of your own. How about the one with the ring through BJ's nose and you leading him around on a leash?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

That Original Post was one of the greatest works of fiction I've seen in a long time! :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

xort said:


> That Original Post was one of the greatest works of fiction I've seen in a long time! :laugher :laugher :laugher


Hey... it came from the heart (however small it is). Just FYI, I resisted a LOT of pressure from the members and other moderators to make this a sticky. Cam even wanted to make this mandatory reading before you can join or post to sailnet. I just thought that was going too far. I had completely forgotten about this thread. I am a very modest man and would never link back to it... if you know what I mean!

- CD


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Who is the AFOC that started this thead??!!
I have never seen sooo Much "Man Love"
The title of this thread should be "Man Love for Sailors."


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Who is the AFOC that started this thead??!!
> I have never seen sooo Much "Man Love"
> The title of this thread should be "Man Love for Sailors."


Shhh... it's a secret. Check your PM. Don't tell...

- CD


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Cruisingdad said:


> Shhh... it's a secret. Check your PM. Don't tell...
> 
> - CD


I already did.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

International Man Love Sail Net

IMLSN

Come here to catch some man love with a CD!!!!!  uke


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

hey, it's lonely out at sea....


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Seriously, it is great to meet fellow sailors and form friendships.
Good people are the finest thing in the world.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

xort said:


> International Man Love Sail Net
> 
> IMLSN
> 
> Come here to catch some man love with a CD!!!!!  uke


Don't ask, don't tell!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bring back Nimfy!!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't forget Nimby too


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nimfy would make a much better moderator than the current occupant and Dock Monitor for at least a couple of obvious reasons. I'm not sure that Nimfy even speaks English but then, that's another thing we're used to from the dock boy.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Calling all Pirates


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Nimfy would make a much better moderator than the current occupant and Dock Monitor for at least a couple of obvious reasons. I'm not sure that Nimfy even speaks English but then, that's another thing we're used to from the dock boy.


Ah so Nimfy is a person not an acronym.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

ckgreenman said:


> Ah so Nimfy is a person not an acronym.


CKDexterHaven,
You may take it from me with complete and assured confidence that were you to revive a thread or two with the wondrous Nimfy's photo in them, you'll not hear the slightest of peeps from the ever watchful Dog. Salsa on a skillet. I'll give you a hint; uspirate. Happy hunting!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A better hint would be post 97.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

More specifically, the person in the signature photo.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Got it.


----------

